# consulta sobre mosfet



## skynetronics (Oct 31, 2006)

Hola a todos...

Me encuentro reparando una fuente de PC ATX que tiene un MOSFET del primario en corto, especificamente es un P10NK60Z fabricado por ST Microelectronics, el problema radica en que en mi pais he preguntado sobre el transistor o algun reemplazo (NTE 2995) pero no he podido encontrar nada similar...

Mi pregunta es... Si visitan esta pagina : http://www.victronics.cl/PDF/CATALOGO/semic_discretos.pdf , sale una serie de MOSFET de potencia en donde pienso que puede haber algo similar a lo que busco, porque al menos pienso que si respeto la ID, VDSS Y RDS deberia funcionar o estoy mal? ¿En un MOSFET será ABSOLUTAMENTE necesario reemplazar por uno igual? 

Siempre he pensado lo siguiente...

Si un MOSFET "x" se quema y posee estas caracteristicas:

ID = 6A
VDSS = 400V
RDS = 0.75 Ohm

¿Se puede reemplazar por uno que aguante mas corriente, voltaje, etc?

¿Me pueden ayudar?

Para terminar, si alguien me pudiese decir "Vi tu pagina y encuentro que el MOSFET "x" te sirve" seria genial...

Gracias a todos los que me puedan orientar...


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Nov 1, 2006)

Hola Skynetronics,

Realmente la respuesta depende de la función que realiza el mosfet en la tarjeta.   Si la función principalmente es de abrir o cerrar un circuito,  con las caracterísitcas que están escribiendo y el que el empaquetado del componente sea el mismo puedes hacer la sustitución.

El detalle está si la función es otra distinta (que no lo creo), como por ejemplo un amplificador de pulsos de alta frecuencia.

Si el MOSFET es parte de una fuente conmutada debes tomar en consideración el tiempo de activación y el tiempo de desactivación que vienen en la hoja de datos como td(on) o td(off).

Creo que si te enfocas en esas características puedes conseguir un muy buen reemplazo.


Ojalá te ayude la información.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 1, 2006)

Metele uno de los soguientes

buk455
buz90 o buz91 (ojo hay uno que puede ser necesario poner una mica aislante)

Normalmente serve cualquiera que aguante la tension y la corriente, no suelen ser demasiado criticos.

Te sale a cuenta repararla? son baratas.

Una vez cambiado el mosfet y antes de probar metele una bombilla en serie con la fuente o sacas el fusible y le sueldas donde estaba el fusible.
Si se ilumina a toda mecha hay alguna pieza rota mas. (revisalo o te fundira el mosfet)

Si se queda a media pastilla o arranca el ordenador/ventilador seguramente funcionara


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 1, 2006)

tiopepe123, de cuantos watts tiene que ser esa bombilla?

Por ahi me dijeron que tenian que conectarse como 3 bombillas pero en paralelo... o tu las conectado en serie sin problemas?

Saludos y gracias amigos...


----------



## fchouza (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola, tengo un problema (al menos eso creo) con un MOSFET IRFP250. El mismo tiene conectado el gate a un TL494 funcionando a 30 kHz, alimentado por 12V (probé también con 5V, de hecho, la imagen esta sacada cuando lo alimentaba con 5V, pero se ve lo mismo). El drain esta conectado a través de una resistencia de 5.2k a la fuente de 5V (la misma que alimenta al TL494). Y el source a tierra. La tensión del gate se puede observar en la imagen que adjunto. Ahora bien, cuando mido la tensión Vds, se ve una "rampa", siendo que debería verse una onda cuadrada o algo parecido. Probé cambiar el MOSFET y el TL494. Pero sigo viendo siempre lo mismo. El TL494 funcionanado en vacío entrega la onda cuadrada correspondiente...La verdad es que no se que es lo que puede estar fallando...Alguna sugerencia?

Las formas de señales son las siguientes:

http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mosfetat2.jpg

Saludos


----------



## Elvic (Mar 5, 2008)

te sugiero que pongas el diagrama del circuito para tener una idea mas clara de los que sucede,
aunque por lo que menciona tanto el mosfet y el TL 494 están conectados a la misma fuente y el Mosfet queda en paralelo con la fuente a través de la R de 5.2K podría pasar que el mosfet  entre en una zona de conducción y se produzca una caída  solo en la R y el TL494 que sin alimetacion .

pero con el diagrama se puede dar una respuesa mas precisa 
suerT


----------



## fchouza (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta, te envío el diagrama (la fuente que utilizo es una fuente de PC (probé tanto con 5V como con 12V).

http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mosfettestuc5.jpg

Saludos


----------



## fchouza (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola, bueno, el problema no tiene nada que ver con los componentes, lo simulo y pasa exactamente lo mismo, aunque la verdad es que no se porque, le bajo la resistencia de carga del MOSFET y la onda triangular se mas cuadrada. Alguien me podría explicar porque pasa esto? Saludos


----------



## Elvic (Mar 6, 2008)

hola mira pongo una imagen para explicar un poco de como entiendo el problema que planteas y como creo que debes cambiar un poco tu diseño.

http://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mosfettestucmodmw3.jpg

Tu estas midiendo directamente entre las terminales  source y drain del mosfet si no me equivoco, bueno en que resulta esto, pues que cuando en VGS llega el pulso en alto (como se ve en el oscilograma que pusiste en el primer mensaje) el mosfet conduce y hay una caída de tensión de forma drástica, recuerda que en  ese momento el mosfet se comporta como un "simple alambre" , ahora en un alambre no puedes medir un voltaje pues idealmente su resistencia es cero. por eso no hay voltaje  cuando mides directamente en el mosfet.

trata de medir entre el punto A y C y haber que resultados obtienes; y si es lo mismo, pues mientras pienso que podría estar pasando en la simulación o en el circuito.

suerT.


----------



## javierrbo (Jun 29, 2008)

soy nuevo en el foro y no se como preguntar formalmente algunas dudas que tengo de electronica especificamente del manejo los mosfets, alguin me podria decir como puedo abrir un tema de discusion o algo asi
gracias..


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 30, 2008)

bueno, fchouza, es exactamente lo que tendria que pasar con ese circuito, hacete a la idea de que el mosfet es una llave activada por tension, cuya ref, de entrada es el source y la tension la debes aplicar entre gate y source ( no pongas la carga contra masa haciendo seguidor de source, porque te va a ser mas complicado el driveo), antes que nada, para salir de la zona de trasconductancia del fet, la tension de entrada de gate debe ser 0-15V, y la resist entre los 15v y gate/C1 debe ser lo mas baja posible, te recomiendo uses otro modulador que tenga salida simetrica, tipo sg3525...
y lo de la rampa es lo sig, imagina que en paralelo a la llave tenes un capacitor conectado (Cds) cuando la llave se cierra este capacitor se descarga abruptamente, cuando se abre el capacitor se carga a una corriente determinada por R (5,6K) cuanto mas bajo es el valor de esa R mas rapido subira la tension sobre drain, asemejandose a una cuadrada.


----------



## heli (Jul 1, 2008)

Es como te dice hazard_1998. El mosfet IRFP250 tiene una capacitancia de puerta de 2nF. Es bastante alta, si tienes una resistencia de puerta de 5K2 la rampa que ves es la carga del  condensador de la puerta del MOSFET. Has de usar un circuito de excitación del mosfet de alta corriente para cargar/descargar rápidamente la puerta, bajar la resistencia de puerta o usar otras técnicas para acelerar el proceso de carga/descarga.
Este problema es muy común en todos los mosfet de potencia. Por eso existen circuitos driver especiales para ellos como el IR2110 o similares.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 1, 2008)

Bueno...mirando el esquema veo que la resistencia de polarización de puerta es 180 Hom. me parece muy baja, ese valor pone en saturación el transistor de canal N , yo probaría a subir el valor, la capacidad de puerta no es tan elevada como para producir esa forma de onda en una  impedancia tan baja de entrada


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 1, 2008)

chicos, miren bien el circuito, el trazo de arriba en la foto es la tension de compuerta, donde se ve claramente el tiempo de trepada de dicha tension, y el apagado abrupto (clasico de emisor comun.) por otro lado la tension drain source aparece cuando la excitacion de puerta desaparece, solo que la carga de la capacidad drain source se hace a traves de una R de 5k6, y desde 12V (2,6mA) por eso esa rampa.


----------



## robertoo39 (Sep 28, 2009)

hola yo tengo una potencia del equipo del auto. y se me quemaron los transistores de salida y son de esto, mofet fqp 33n10 y no lo consigo ..yo quiero saber si hay algun reemplaso para esto o no


----------



## leandro_or (May 17, 2011)

buenas
tengo un par de consultas sobre transistores mosfet...

he buscado pero no he podido encontrar nada, como por ejemplo...
bajo que condiciones se quema un transistor mosfet??
o
que pasaria si, en una etapa de potencia, coloco solo 1 transistor por rama??
ovbio que sin carga de parlantes... este se quema???

estoy tratando de reparar una potencia zkx, que usa irfp 2040 y irfp 9240, y ahora que por finn consegui los componentes no quiero quemarlos en el primer encendido...

muchas gracias...


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

Un mosfet se rompe por sobre tensión en el gate, en la mayoria de los mosfet este umbral es 20V por lo que suele preverse zener de unos 15V para evitar que sobrepase ese nivel(hay algunos que los traen internamente, pero no confundir el que suele ir entre el Drain y el Source)

Si la carga que se le coloca al equipo (parlante) les hace drenar más corriene para la que fueron diseñados se romperan como cualquier otro transisor, si estuvo trabajando en malas condiciones, al máximo de potencia y con un nivel de tensión en la entrada muy superior al valor especiicado, se producira recorte en la salida, eso daña tanto a loa transistores como los parlantes y se sienta como un sonido pésimos que se corta y fuertes golpes en elos parlantes

Cuando se enciende luego de construido o luego de una reparación hay que colocar en corto la entrada del amplificador y sin parlante de salida, bajo esas condiciones ver que el punto de salida al parlante este en 0V o un valor muy proximo a 0V, si aparece tensión es porque hay un problema serio, por ejemplo drivers o predrivers o la misma entrada con elementos dañados tantto activos como pasivos

En la sección audio gran señal Fogonazo dejo un instrucivo para puesta en marcha de amplificadores de audio que te sera de mucha de utilidad

Por ejemplo si se embala terimcamente puede deberse al preset o algún componente involucrado en el Bias dañado, para empezar de 0 el cursor debe estar al medio, si esta conectado como resistencia variable debe estar de forma que la resistencia sea menor si se tienen dudas lo mejor es la posición central


----------



## leandro_or (May 17, 2011)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta... =)

ya habia estado leyendo ese instructivo, pero ahora me queda mucho mas claro...
una pregunta...
estoy pensando en quitar todos los mosfet, y medir las tensiones entre gate y source, para comprobar que estas sean menores a 20V, esto seria un metodo fiable de evitar que se quemen??? o tendria que aplicar alguna señal en la entrada??


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 17, 2011)

pregunto leandro, cuantos transistores mosfet en paralelo lleva el canal quemado ? cual es el valor de las resistencias que llevan los source de dichos mosfet?
podras levantar el diagrama y postearlo?


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

leandro_or dijo:


> muchas gracias por tu respuesta... =)
> 
> ya habia estado leyendo ese instructivo, pero ahora me queda mucho mas claro...
> una pregunta...
> estoy pensando en quitar todos los mosfet, y medir las tensiones entre gate y source, para comprobar que estas sean menores a 20V, esto seria un metodo fiable de evitar que se quemen??? o tendria que aplicar alguna señal en la entrada??


Si, lo que dices es perfectamente factible, puedes hacer una prueba primero con la entrada en corto y luego, con señal en la entrada, del mismo valor de la sensibilidad del amplificador y no deberia haber en ningún momento tensiones por encima de ese valor, si tiens osciloscopio seria mejor aún asi ves la forma de la señal que llegaria al gate y asegurarte que nos pase en ningún momento de los 20V, la señal deberia estar para máxima exitación en unos 10-12V


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si, lo que dices es perfectamente factible, puedes hacer una prueba primero con la entrada en corto y luego, con señal en la entrada, del mismo valor de la sensibilidad del amplificador y no deberia haber en ningún momento tensiones por encima de ese valor, si tiens osciloscopio seria mejor aún asi ves la forma de la señal que llegaria al gate y asegurarte que nos pase en ningún momento de los 20V, la señal deberia estar para máxima exitación en unos 10-12V



panda, eso podria pasar solo si los mosfet estuvieran en conexion source comun, pero como  en esta etapa esta como elemento de salida y esta es de ganancia unitaria, esta conectado como seguidor de source, en cuyo caso, el source sigue al gate, con una diferencia de tension de entre 5 y 7v, dependiendo de la corriente se source que este circulando por estos, el problema esta pasando por otro lado, no por la tension gate source. por eso le hice esas preguntas que son mas que importantes....


----------



## leandro_or (May 18, 2011)

hola, perdon la demora, en breve subire las fotos, lo que pasa es que he estado medio ocupado, les cuento, estoy midiendo 65v entre gate y surce, en los irfp240, y 71v entre gate y source en los irfp9240...
no quiero ni saber el chispaso que va a salir si le pongo un mosfet... 
cual puede ser el problema???
no puse en corto la entrada, sin embargo, sigue estando alto, no??
muchas gracias


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 18, 2011)

leandro_or dijo:


> hola, perdon la demora, en breve subire las fotos, lo que pasa es que he estado medio ocupado, les cuento, estoy midiendo 65v entre gate y surce, en los irfp240, y 71v entre gate y source en los irfp9240...
> no quiero ni saber el chispaso que va a salir si le pongo un mosfet...
> cual puede ser el problema???
> no puse en corto la entrada, sin embargo, sigue estando alto, no??
> muchas gracias


eso es porque no tenes los mosfet de salida colocados, pero a parte hay que ver si no se te corto el multiplicador Vbe
fijate si podes levantar el esquematico y postearlo
sino es ir adivinando....
te digo, sin los mosfet puestos el ampli puede hacer cualquier cosa. porque queda a lazo abierto....amen de que los amplificadores de tension (etapa previa a los transistores de salida) quedan abiertos. trata de levantar el esquema asi vamos a paso mas firme.


----------



## leandro_or (May 18, 2011)

hazard_1998

te agradezco mucho tu ayuda, y te pido mil disculpas, no tengo el esquema, lo busque por todos lados, pero no pude conseguirlo... me da un poco de miedo conectar los mosfet xq tengo miedo de quemarlos, y me costo un monton conseguirlos...
y ni hablar del precio...
te hago una pregunta, que es eso de Vbe??
voy a seguir viendo que puedo hacer...
a lo sumo podria sacarle una foto por hambas caras y hacer un montaje para que se viera el coneccionado... pero mas de eso no...

muchas gracias nuevamente


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2011)

bueno. algo es algo


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

El equipo es de alguna marca en particular? pasame algún dato para ver si te puedo hubicar el esquema

Por otro lado hay algo que esta mal y te esta haciendo que se dañe la salida, mientras podes subir unas fotos del lado del impreso y de los componentes y decirme cuales son los transistores que estan antes de los mosfet?
Trata en lo posible que la foto sea lo más nitida posible y si podes pone como te dije la vista por el lado de la pista y la de los coponentes   rotando la placa por su eje horizontal, fuera de eso marcame todos los semiconductores, ya que si tenemos algún problema por conseguir el esquema, a partir de esas fotos te relevo el circuito asi lo puedo analizar.

Seguro lo sacamos andando..... ya tengo una buena cantidad de equipo que incluso creian que no servia más que ayude a reparar en este foro....


----------



## leandro_or (May 19, 2011)

muchas gracias, tanto a pandacba como a hazard_1998
hice una combinacion de hambas sugerencias, por un lado, medi todas las tensiones antes de colocar los mosfet... por otro conecte los mosfet sin los gates, luego con los gatesmedi las tensiones de salida, parece que quedo andando, asi que buenisimo =)...
es un verdadero orgullo haber hecho mi primer reparacion jejeje
y para no derrochar la suerte de principiante, queria hacer un par de consultas mas...
tengo otra etapa de potencia, esta es una skp, que hace un ruido como "lluvia" todo el tiempo, como si tuviese demasiada ganancia de entrada, funciona, pero es realmente molesto el ruido...
soy operador, y ademas tengo un estudio de grabacion con un amigo, y uso de monitores unos bosse 802, y tener una potencia asi, es un desperdicio total...
no quiero abusarme de su confianza, pero me gustaria repararla, y contar con su ayuda seria genial...

repito, muchas gracias por su ayuda, me fue muy util, sin mencionar lo que se aprende en el poceso =)


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2011)

leandro_or dijo:


> muchas gracias, tanto a pandacba como a hazard_1998
> hice una combinacion de hambas sugerencias, por un lado, medi todas las tensiones antes de colocar los mosfet... por otro conecte los mosfet sin los gates, luego con los gatesmedi las tensiones de salida, parece que quedo andando, asi que buenisimo =)...
> es un verdadero orgullo haber hecho mi primer reparacion jejeje
> y para no derrochar la suerte de principiante, queria hacer un par de consultas mas...
> ...




tenes unas bose 802 y las haces andar con una SKP? sos un irrespetuoso! 

mira, el tema ruidos es lo mas dificil de resolver. sobre todo cuando tenes ese ruido blanco de fondo (probablemente sea ruido termico) tendrias que levantar bien el esquema y ver por donde empezar a ver, pero sin un buen instrumental...(osciloscopio, generador de audio, cargas fantasma etc) es medio imposible ya resolverlo.


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Pasme bien el codigo del equipo seguro que consigo el esquema, para poder hacer un analisis detallado del mismo y guiarte que tenes que medir


----------



## sergio barasz (Jul 15, 2011)

hola amigos..yo tengo para arreglar un dvd home theater y tiene el mismo transistor quemado..es el p10nk60z..
me baje el datasheet y dice que tiene estas propiedades:

Drain-Source Voltage..600V
Drain-gate Voltage.....600V
Gate-Source Voltage..+/-30V
Drain Current (continuous)at TC = 25°C...10A
Drain Current (continuous) at TC = 100°C...5.7A
Drain Current (pulsed)...36A
Total Dissipation at TC = 25°C....115W

no encuentro reemplazo en el interior de argentina..por favor el que sabe alguno medio facil o algo parecido no dude en publicarlo.. gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2011)

Se ve bastante parecido a los que se suelen usar en las fuentes de los TVs (esos se consiguen por todos lados y no son muy caros que digamos). Buscá cuáles tienen por tus pagos, usualmente son de la línea BUZxxx, y comparalos.

Después elegís el que mejor se acerque.
No sé cómo sea el circuito donde lo estás por montar, pero probablemente puedas usar varios distintos sin mucho problema (salvo un poco de calor extra).

Saludos


----------



## Meta (May 20, 2013)

Hola:

Un pregunta tonta.
¿Existe una manera de sustituir un MOSFET K3567 tipo N por un transistor NPN?

Saludo.


----------



## megatecpower (Jul 20, 2013)

Hola a todos 

tengo dos mosfet  1: irfz44n   y  2: irfs630a  el primero lo conecto a 15V al gate continuo y el motor funciona sin fuerza y algo lento pero cuendo conecte ese voltaje al segundo mos  el motor funciona con mas fuerza y velocidad casi como si estuviera conectado a 24V, el motor es de un limpiaparabrisas de 24V 100RPM consume en vacio  unos 1.5A, las pruebas tambien son en vacio. Yo quiero fuerza y velocidad como en el segundo caso , compre varios irfz44n y todos dan lo mismo, yo quiero trabajar con este mosfet irfz44n ...



asi los conecto en la protoboart , y otra duda le mando con el pic16f877a un hpwm pero nose a que frecuencia es la  mas apropiada para que no calente demasiado tanto en baja como en alta velocidad


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2013)

Hola megatecpower,!saludos cordiales amigo!, Bueno yo estuve mirando la hoja de datos tecnicos del MosFet IRFZ44N , donde el RDSon (resistencia entre Dreno y Sourse quando el canal estas cerriado) es de 17,5mOhmios (0.0175 Ohmios) eso es para un VGS (tensiõn entre Gate y Sourse) de 10 Voltios y usteds aclara tener 15 Voltios en el  VGS ( mas que suficiente ), entonses quizaz el Mosfet es de mala procedencia ( falsificaciõn Chineza). Cheque el VGS si realmiente tiene 15 Voltios y el VDS (tensiõn entre Dreno y Source) quando el MosFet estas cerriado a qual deve sener mui pequena y finalmiente la tensiõn de fuente de alimentaciõn DC se manten los 24 Voltios .Otra cosa mui inportante el VDSS ( maxima tensiõn adimissible entre Dreno y Source ) es de 55Voltios y como usteds estas comutando un motor con el MosFet, tenemos que garantizar que el motor no gere sobretensiones molestas en lo momento que es desligado asi dañado el Mosfet ( Lo motor se conporta como un inductor e ese puede generar tensiones mas elevadas que la propria fuente 24Volts en lo momento que es desligado) sendo asi yo recomendo que usteds conecte en paralelo con el MosFet un diodo zener de 50 Voltios X 1Watt de dissipaciõn (Anodo del diodo zener conectado con el Source del MosFet y catodo del diodo zener con el Dreno del MosFet.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## megatecpower (Jul 21, 2013)

hola daniel lopez , conecte el VGS a 10V y da lo mismo el motor gira muy lento  sin fuerza lo he variado desde 7V hasta 20V y naaada , lo alimento con dos baterias de 12V en paralelo , y nada ...  le pongo el mosfet irfs630a sacado de un tv y funciona good pero no tiene mucha corriente creo que llega a 10A max por eso queria el otro mosfet, cada vez pienso mas que el mosfet es tan tan trucho



Cuanto tiene que calentar un mosfet


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2013)

Bueno usteds aclara que alimenta el circuito con dos baterias en paralelo , pero asi tenemos solamiente 12 Voltios y no 24 Voltios que necessitas para alimentar correctamiente el motor , usteds necessita conectar las dos baterias en serie para lograr los 24 voltios .
Quanto a el calientamiento del MosFet  quando cerriado ese no deve calientarse mucho porque el producto VDSon X IDreno = potenzia dissipada en calor deve sener mui pequeno.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## megatecpower (Jul 21, 2013)

perdon me equivoque quize decir en serie, pero ahora los probe a estos mosfet con lo que indica el datasheet en aprox 15V de VGS y medi que tension le llega al motor y me di cuenta que no pasa mas de 21.5V y con el mosfet irfz44n le llega 19V , pienso que no hay vuelta que darle el mosfet no le da mas voltaje al motor , osea que si se alimenta de 24V VDS el mosfet nunca le dara 24V al motor ? o cual es la causa para que no le llegue los benditos 24V



probe con el irf520 y irf630 y le llegan 21.5V al motor   el unico que no llega asi es el irfz44n, cual puede ser la causa y ahora con el irf9530 que es de canal p y le llegan 17V



le puse un driver con transistor bjt npn y otro pnp que aparece en el foro y lo mismo , le puse un pwm con pic al driver y luego al mosfet igual


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2013)

Caro megatecpower, sinceramiente yo no se que se passa si usteds garantiza un VGS de 10 voltios o mejor 15 voltios en el IRFZ44N caso este esteja realmiente bueno el tiene obrigatoriamiente que tener un RDSon de decimos de Ohms y asi el VDSon tiene que mui bajo como usteds ai aclarado que la corriente del motor es de 1,5Amperios en vazio (sin carga). Usteds tanbien aclara que hace uso de un PIC PWM .Premero ? acaso tiene en manos un osciloscopio para garantizar que el VGS es activado con 10 voltios o mas ? Segundo ? las medidas son hechas con un multitester digital ? .Tercero ? las medidas son hechas con lo circuito estatico o dinamico esto es hay comutaciõn PWM durante el teste o no ? 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## megatecpower (Jul 21, 2013)

o comando de tensão PWM pic e contínua sem pulso vários valores, eo que acontece, acontece


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2013)

Bueno quando hacemos uso del multitester  digital para medir las tensiones ese metodo solamiente  es valido para excitaciõn del MosFet estatica o sea puramiente continuo , haora se usa PWM para excitar el MosFet el multitester no mas fornece indicaciones correctas asi tenemos que hacer uso del osciloscopio.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola Amigo, tu dices: "Cuanto tiene que calentar un mosfet"?, bueno la temperatura del encapsulado, sera proporcional a la disipacion de potencia Wdt= Id*Vds, considerando la temp. ambiente.


----------



## megatecpower (Jul 22, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:
			
		

> Hola Amigo, tu dices: "Cuanto tiene que calentar un mosfet"?, bueno la temperatura del encapsulado, sera proporcional a la disipacion de potencia Wdt= Id*Vds, considerando la temp. ambiente.



esta bien , ,   pero tengo la duda inicial que no puedo controlar un motor su velocidad con el mosfet irf44n, osea si logro modificar su velocidad pero se queda sin fuerza  puse los otros y los hice volar porque con carga subio la corriente ,es increible este mosfet ,:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola caro  megatecpower te dejo aca dos circuitos para que usteds probe uno es con transistor MosFet tipo "P" y lo otro es con MosFet Tipo "N". Usteds puede agregar mas MosFets en paralelo directamiente sin peña algun y es recomendable armalos en un dissipador de calor.
! Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte amigo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. para mirar mas anpliado click con el mouse sobre la imagen dos vezes si quieres mas , clique mas dos vezes .


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola, prueba el circuito que adjunto,debe funcionar apropiadamente, sino simplemente tu mosfet no sirve. Probablemente sea una falsificación.

El irfz44n es un mosfet fenomenal, uno en buenas condiciones no debería generarte problemas.

Ponle un disipador decente: 
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...6Ko-xACkV-_R69faHlyLwtmnpLYxW9JxrcYOp40TM-tWQ
Ese bastará para corrientes bajas, si quieres que no caliente ponle uno de mayor tamaño, googlea "to220 heatsink".

Para el control de velocidad con pwm, el segundo ckto que puso daniel te servirá, agrega el diodo de carrera libre y si quieres puedes obviar el zener.


----------



## megatecpower (Jul 23, 2013)

a lo probe y no funciona sigue calentando y el motor no tiene fuerza pero cuando pongo el otro mosfet si regula bien


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 23, 2013)

megatecpower dijo:
			
		

> a lo probe y no funciona sigue calentando y el motor no tiene fuerza pero cuando pongo el otro mosfet si regula bien



! Quizaz tu IRFZ44N sea falsificado ! , no hay por que no funcionar , si garantizas los  12 Voltios en el VGS lo VDSon tiene que obrigatoriamente mui bajo dado que el RDSon es de decenas de miloOhms . tente sacar un IRF3205 ese es para  110Amperios de Dreno y tiene un RDSon de 8 miliOmios .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## megatecpower (Jul 26, 2013)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d



probe con el irf540 y me dio el mismo problema pero puse el p20n10 y esta trabajando bien con el  driver muchas gracias


----------



## Josema8 (Sep 25, 2013)

Muy buenas tardes, amigos de FDE.

Resulta que hace unas semanas estoy intentando usar transistores Mos-FET para realizar la puesta en marcha de pequeños ventiladores DC ante la señal de un uA741 levemente amplificada por un PNP vulgaris. Me gusta el efecto "avalancha" que causa un mosfet para hacer de relés de estado sólido.

PERO...

He acabado poniendo un darlington de transistores para mover el ventilador ya que me he encontrado que al testear en la proto el circuito, ha llegado a funcionar perfectamente, pero al poco tiempo el mosfet entra como en corto y no cesa de conducir, ignora la tensión en gate. Luego me he dado cuenta de que aleatoriamente los MOSFET que he ido sustituyendo han funcionado o se han quedado en corto directamente de forma irrecuperable, así como en una tómbola. Luego he probado el mismo circuito con mosfets SMD con el mismo resultado...el puñetero se queda en corto.

Luego he leido que los MOSFET son la madre de la delicadeza y que algunos te pueden manejar bastantes amperios sin despeinarse, pero con descargas eléctricas de la piel o en el momento de soldarlos con cautin se pueden ir a hacer gárgaras (...???...). No he tomado ningún tipo de precaución al manejarlos por creer que la cosa no podía ser tan exagerada y sospecho que los 4 mosfets de potencia y el SMD que han quedado en mi papelera han sido fruto de tal negligencia.

--------------
¿Puedo estar en lo cierto?. Y si es así, ¿podríais explicar vuestra experiencia?, ¿se os fastidian MOSFET?, ¿hay que manejarlos sí o sí con pulsera antiestática y guardarlos en recipientes antiestáticos o con las patitas cortocircuitadas como he leido por ahí?, ¿hay forma de evitar que el cautin nos fastidie el invento?, ¿Una vez montados en su circuito, no serán igual de sensibles a la estática del ambiente si no están convenientemente puestos a tierra?. ¿Se aplican las mismas máximas a los integrados CMOS?
--------------


La verdad es que he buscado por ahí y no he encontrado una información concisa y clara al respecto. El circuito ya lo tengo solucionado, al final descarté el mosfet, pero me gustaría estar seguro de qué es lo que me ha fallado aquí.


Los MOSFET de potencia que he probado han sido:

- "Through hole": FQP7P06
-SMD: IRLML6246


El circuito 1 es como intenté efectuarlo (es un termostato que dispara el ventilador a la temperatura determinada), acanamdo el MOSFET de forma irrecuperable en corto continuo, y el circuito 2 es como he tenido que resolverlo, sustituyendo el MOSFET por un transistor, 



Un saludo. ...


----------



## palurdo (Sep 25, 2013)

de que color es el led?


----------



## Josema8 (Sep 25, 2013)

palurdo dijo:
			
		

> de que color es el led?



Es de color verde y 3mm.


----------



## palurdo (Sep 25, 2013)

Bueno, gracias al diodo LED tienes una caida de 2,1V entre el surtidor del MOSFET y Vcc cuando el BJT está en corte. Por la datasheet del mosfet del esquema, su Vgs(th) mínima es de -2V (es posible que en la vida real llegue incluso a menos). De esa forma puede haber pasado que cuando creías que el transistor estaba en corte en realidad no lo estaba porque estaba ligéramente polarizado (2,1>2) conduciendo una cierta corriente, que quizá no hacía mover el ventilador, pero lo suficiente como para calentar el mosfet (al caer una tensión entre sus terminales y pasar una corriente, pues ya sabes, W=V*I) con el resultado de que se cruzaban. Hubieras puesto una resistencia de 470 entre el LED y Vcc y habrías solucionado el problema (la resitencia de 470 habría llevado la puerta a Vcc y Vgs habrían sido 0V en lugar de los -2,1V gracias al led). Si hubieras usado un led azul o uno blanco, el caso habría sido peor, y si hubieras usado uno rojo, quizá y solo quizá no habrías notado el problema.


----------



## Josema8 (Sep 26, 2013)

Vaya...

Gracias por la respuesta, Palurdo. Como aún tengo el prototipo en la board, haré pruebas con el cambio de resistencia del LED. Por comodidad o vagancia siempre pongo un valor aleatorio a la resistencia del LED...y no debería. De todas formas, y esa es una de las ventajas de montar las cosas en proto, recuerdo sacar la conexión de la gate y aquello seguir conduciendo como un loco; por lo que sospecho que el problema no es de cebado incorrecto de la gate, sino de daño estructural del mosfet. 

Además, ya se queda cruzado, no puedes volverlo a hacer funcionar mediante control de la gate una vez ha entrado en este estado. Queda inservible...y estos bichos son caros.


----------



## palurdo (Sep 26, 2013)

Pues igual has tirado a la basura MOSFETs en buen estado. Te explico, los mosfets son controlados por tensión y no por corriente a diferencia de los BJT. Además al estar la puerta separada eléctricamente del sustrato donde se forma el canal, entre puerta y surtidor/drenado se forman condensadores parásitos. Cuando aplicas un voltaje a puerta mayor (en valor absoluto) a Vgs(th) entonces el mosfet conmuta y pasa a conducir. Si levantas la puerta del transistor en ese momento, el condensador de puerta sigue cargado al último voltaje que se usó para cebarlo ya que al encontrarse la puerta con un camino de resistencia casi infinita (el aire) la única forma de que ese condensador se descargue es a través de la alta resistencia del óxido de silicio que separa la puerta del surtidor/drenador. Este efecto memoria (que de hecho es el principio básico de las memorias RAM dinámicas), permite que el mosfet siga conduciendo durante varios minutos mientras la puerta no se descargue. Por eso al levantar la gate el mosfet puede seguir conduciendo como un loco. 

Este circuito que uso a menudo aprovecha el efecto memoria de de un condensador en la puerta de un mosfet:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/argentina-cuidado-cuando-compran-testers-101879/#post824554

Ver el archivo adjunto 95825

Haciendo pruebas con ese circuito, el 2N7002 más normalito me controlaba sin problemas un ventilador de 80mm de 12V de PC durante unos 20 minutos de encendido.

Gracias al efecto memoria de los MOSFET se facilita el poder comprobarlos con un tester normal y corriente. En modo continuidad, en las pinzas del tester tienes 3V lo que es suficiente para hacer que los MOSFET conmuten. Entonces, supongamos un MOSFET N (para los P invertir las polaridades de las puntas del tester). Primero ponemos la punta negativa en el drenador y la positiva en el surtidor. Deberá aparecer una caida similar a un diodo normal (sobre los 400-600 mV). Esto verifica que la unión PN del drenador con el Substrato del canal, y que el substrato es accesible por el surtidor (el surtidor y el sustrato del canal por diseño están cortocircuitados). Si esta medida está bien, entonces pon la pinza negativa en el surtidor y aplicas momentaneamente la pinza positiva a la puerta. Ahora si repites la medida anterior tendrás un valor cercano a 0, de unos pocos milivoltios. Da igual cómo pongas las puntas entre drenador y surtidor ahora mismo, porque se comporta como una resistencia de pocos ohmios. Ahora pones el positivo en surtidor y el negativo del tester en la puerta momentaneamente. El transistor deja de conducir y puedes volver a medir el diodo Surtidor/Drenador. Obviamente estando el mosfet descargado en puerta, si mides negativo en surtidor y punta positiva en drenador, no va a medir nada. Si el MOSFET responde así, es que está en aparente buen estado y conmuta como debe.

Yo he llegado a quemarme al tacto al tocar un MOSFET, es más, ver como ese MOSFET echaba humo, parar el circuito, dejarlo enfriar, volver a encenderlo y el MOSFET funcionar como si nada hubiera pasado. Estos bichos son más duros de lo que aparentan.

De todas formas para que quede claro lo que te he explicado en el mensaje anterior, te muestro cómo conectarlo para que funcione:

Ver el archivo adjunto 99128


----------



## Josema8 (Sep 26, 2013)

Vaya...

Pues te agradezco enormemente la utilísima explicación sobre las peculiaridades de los Mosfet, que desconocía. Hasta mañana viernes no tengo acceso a mis cacharritos de electrónica, pero lo probaré con la modificación que me indicas a ver qué tal, pero le veo todo el sentido del mundo.

Pues sí, habré tirado Mosfet que estaban bien...para otra vez ya los sé.

Entonces, ¿mi miedo a cascar Mosfet por la manipulación o la soldadura es infundado?...


----------

